# GOSM - Whers the smoke?



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Looking for some suggestions for getting the smoke going in the GOSM.

I have been smoking a tenderloin for about 90 mins and dont see any smoke, but I can smell it some.  I have it set to 220 degress according to my ET-73 thermometer.

What am I doing wrong?  Am I putting too many chips in the box?  Do I need to crank it up to get it going then back it down before I put the meat in?  

Any suggestions??


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

You aren't doing anything wrong in fact it sounds just right. If you can smell the smoke so can the meat. A very light blue smoke or no smoke but the smell of it is perfect and is what we call TBS


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Is TBS something you can see?

I thought you should be seeing the smoke, but it appears I am wrong.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

TBS is not something you can always see with my GOSM once in awhile I see a little thin smoke but most of the time I only smell it


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

The loin is almost done, so we will see.  

Wondering if the TBS will give the smoke flavor, it must.  I always thought more smoke is better.

Learning alot here.

Steve


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

More smoke is not always better and to much can lead to creosote and that doesn't taste good. If you find you want a stronger flavor then use a stronger flavored wood. If you want lighter than you go with a lighter flavor wood. Personally I use different woods for different things


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

More smoke is not better; especially lots of white billowy smoke.  If you are producing that then your meat is going to have some creosote on it.  The creosote will impart a bitter taste and a tingling sensation.  I don't know for sure, but wouldn't be surprised to find out that the creosote formation had some negative health effects.

Now, I too have a GOSM, and one thing that I did was to ditch the wood chip box that it came with.  It sits to far above the burner.  On my model I've got a raised ring the goes around the burner that perfectly accommodates a 10" cast iron skillet.  The bottom of the skillet sits much closer to the heat source than the manufacturer's included wood box.  I have much better ease with producing smoke with the skillet than with what comes with the smoker.  Other folks take an empty metal coffee can and set that down there.  So there are at least two options for you to try.  And like the fella up above said, "if you can smell smoke, then you're smoking"

QueBall


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

Yeah!  Hickory and Mesquite will have  a strong smoky flavor.  Pecan is a nice alternative; still smoky but not as strong.  Fruit woods such as apple and cherry will have a milder, sweeter taste.  Just experiment until you find what works for you and your family's taste buds.  Personally, I like a mix of pecan and cherry.


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2010)

+1 for the assist from Pineywoods.  If you can smell the smoke, its doing its job.


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Can someone guide me about the vents?  Does the amount they are open have any affect to the smoke production?


----------



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

*Kansas Queball* is on the money with ditching the OEM pan. I turned my pan grate upside down and bought a 8" dutch oven that works great. If my chips sem to burn to hot and quickly I can lay the dutch oven lid on 1/2 way to better control the air flow.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

Keep the top vent open and I don't find the bottom vents on the GOSM propane smokers do much personally


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

I just took the loin off, looks good.

I looked in the smoke box and it doesn't look like any chips were used.  I expected to see ash from the chips, at least some.  

Does this seem right?  Still seems like something is amis.

Steve


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.....You mentioned that you had the ET-73 confirming that your smoker temp was at 225. Usually I place my chunks /chips in the box (I use a 10 inch cast iron pan I got from GoodWill) in the beginning when I light the burner. By the time my ET-73 reads 160, the chunks / chips are already smoking. Your firebox was set on its stand in the proper position yes?


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

Yes, you need oxygen to be able to get to your wood to support combustion.  Too much O2 and your chips/chunks will flame, too little and there will be no smoke at all.  What you want is just enough to let your wood smolder and produce a steady stream of TBS.  Again, this is just something that you will need to experiment with until you get it "just right".


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions...

Just for giggles, I boiled water and put the probes of the ET-73 in it.  It read 212, perfect.  I was thinking that they might be off.

Yes, the box is on the grid correctly.

I'm wondering if there are too many chips in there, is that posible?  I do load it up.  Thinking it may be smothering itself and it cant burn right.

I did have my side vents closed off, would opening them be better.

Been reading about the people using the skillit, how does this work?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Another question..

I use chips, would chunks work better???


----------



## kansasqueball (May 24, 2010)

you need to have those bottom vents open at least a little.  Oxygen needs to be able to get to the wood; otherwise there will be no combustion, and therefore no smoke.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 24, 2010)

You've been given some good advice, what I do is open the bottom vents until the wood starts to smoke and then close them, I have bent the tabs so that they will close completely and I use 3-4 fist sized chunks of smoke wood with 2 fist sized chunks of lump charcoal. 

So, have you cut into it yet, does it have a smoke ring, can you taste the smoke flavor, what kind of wood did you use?

Like most said, I usually can't see any smoke from my GOSM, whereas my WSM I can, don't know why that is, maybe because it is propane.

Here is what I did when I first started smoking, maybe it will help you, all I had was mango wood for smoke wood, plus our lump is made from mango so I didn't know what a 'smoke' flavor really was.  I ordered some hickory and mesquite flavored liquid smoke to have a point of reference, now when I smoke with a local fruit wood I can differentiate between what is the flavor of the lump and the smoke wood and if it is mild or strong. 

I have found mango to be on the strong side and tends to overpower the milder smoke woods, so I put extra guava, or one of the other milder woods, in to carbonize and the next smoke I have some charred guava to add in with the dry and my mild smoke wood isn't overpowered.

I hope this is some help.

Gene


----------



## smokinstevo (May 24, 2010)

I have had the bottom vents all the way closed, or as far as they can be with the tabs.  There is a small opening on the vents because to the tabs on them keep them open a bit.

Maybe that is part of my problem.  I'll try opening the vents more next time.

As far as wood, I am using a apple hickory mixture, mostly apple.  I did not get a smoke ring on my loin.   I dont think it ever really got smoked, all I really did was cook it.

I have ribs to cook this weekend, yippie!

Steve


----------



## mr mac (May 24, 2010)

I personally like chunks a whole lot better!  They last longer, there is no need to soak them and they are cheaper (usually) than the chips.  One caveat to that is the Jack Daniels barrel chips when I smoke ribs.


----------



## sinseven (May 24, 2010)

Were your chips soaked in water and for how long? How long was your total cook time? What did the chips look like after? Completely unburned, black and coal like? It seems unlikely that dried wood chips wouldn't smolder for your smoke...  something's not right.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 24, 2010)

I didn't read all  of your posts but you should be getting some visible smoke.....try next time to start it on high, when you start to see smoke then turn it to medium or whatever it takes to get it to your desired temps. I usually load the box to the top, you cant get too much chips in there. I would say I like to use chunks like 3-4" with some chips around, maybe a mix of apple and cherry or something. Your bottom vents should be open around 1/4 of the way. I use the factory chip box and have no problem other than having to reload every 1-1.5hrs, I have tried adding a cake pan for a chip box and got some pretty nasty yellow toxic smoke so I said forget that! I may try a bigger cast iron skillit with a top, drill some holes in the top to see how that works. But for the most part the factory box will work fine IMO. I think there is a little bit of a learning curve with the GOSM, just practice on cheap meat like chicken or something until you see how she ticks...good luck and good smokes friend!


----------



## smokinstevo (May 24, 2010)

I think I need to open the bottom vents some more, I'm thinking that may be part of my problem.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I have some ribs lined up for the weekend.  I'll try to get it down this weekend.

I may also try a cake pan, I know you (coffee_junkie) had issues but I may still try.


----------



## old poi dog (May 24, 2010)

I like to use chunks rather than chips.  I know my chunks lasts about 1 1/2 through 2 hours before I need to replenish.  I want to keep the smoker closed unless I really need to open it.


----------



## sqwib (May 25, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Keep the top vent open and I don't find the bottom vents on the GOSM propane smokers do much personally


True I did some experimenting this weekend and opening the bottom vents full increased my temp maybe 4-5 degrees.


----------



## sqwib (May 25, 2010)

SmokinStevo said:


> I just took the loin off, looks good.
> 
> I looked in the smoke box and it doesn't look like any chips were used. I expected to see ash from the chips, at least some.
> 
> ...


Did they look like this,








You don't want the chips to turn completely to ash, if they do they are getting too much oxygen.

I hope this pic isnt too big, not sure If I need to resize?


----------



## sqwib (May 25, 2010)

Here is a shot from this weekends smoke, and these chips are almost completely used up.

Definite TBS going on there, I removed the lid from the chip box just to snap a picture, and by doing that it started to ash up quicker.


----------



## gregzee (May 25, 2010)

I have a method that seems to work everytime for me. I hope it helps.

The first thing I do is to set it on High with Hot water in the water pan and 1 fairly small chunk of hickory about an inch thick and all vents closed. When the smoker hits 300 i can typically just start to smell the wood but not see the smoke. I then add 3 more large chunks of cherry to the pan, and open the 2 vents at the bottom all the way and back the heat dial down to medium. 30 minutes later, its usually about 265 in the smoker and time to add the food. By this time, you can definetly smell the smoke and see a little but not much smoke. After the door closes, i open the top vent fully and watch the smoker rebound back up to about 245. For the next 20 minutes ill have to watch it to slowly adjust the heat dial back down from medium to get it to sit at 230ish.

I can usually maintain TBS for 2 hours from when i first start to see it. After 2 hours if you walk up to the smoker you can still smell the smoke, but its a lot harder to see. I usually wait another hour before adding more wood.

Depending on how hot it is outside the timing may be off, but thats the generally how i get my started every time. 

And here is a pic of what my TBS looked like on a very cold day a couple months ago.


----------



## mofo (May 26, 2010)

I was really glad to see this pics posted of the wood chunks after burning. That is how mine look and I was always worried that they were not burning enough. This is a very informative post. Thanks to all!


----------



## smokinstevo (May 26, 2010)

SQUIB: I see you use wood chunks, I have been using wood chips.  Is that the typical amount of chunks you use?  I may try chunks next time.

How much smoke time do you get with that amount of chunks ?

When I use chips, I fill up to the top.  I'm wondering if I have so much in there that it smothers itself out and can't burn.

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## hookup (May 26, 2010)

First time I used my GOSM,  packed my wood box full with no luck.

Now I just loosly fill it about 1/2 full, then check every hour or when smoke stops comming out of the top vent. 

Remember

Fire = fuel + heat + oxygen 

If you're wood's not breathing O2, then you wont have combusion.


----------



## sqwib (May 26, 2010)

SmokinStevo said:


> SQUIB: I see you use wood chunks, I have been using wood chips.  Is that the typical amount of chunks you use?  I may try chunks next time.
> 
> How much smoke time do you get with that amount of chunks ?
> 
> ...


SmokinStevo please read through the thread and answer the questions others have posted, this will help us to be able to help you better.For instance I posted some pics and asked you if this is what you are getting and you replied with another question.

Take pictures so we can see whats going on.

Don't mod or throw out your chip pan yet, we need to determine the problem.

It may be something as simple as lowering your chip box slightly.

Everyone wants to ditch the chip box, try working with it first.

be a bit more descriptive, what size chip box do you have? do you put the lid on the box?. what do your chips look like at the end of a smoke?


----------



## smokinstevo (May 26, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> SmokinStevo please read through the thread and answer the questions others have posted, this will help us to be able to help you better.For instance I posted some pics and asked you if this is what you are getting and you replied with another question.
> 
> Take pictures so we can see whats going on.
> 
> ...


In one reply (5/23) I stated that it didnt look like my chips burned at all, so no it does not look like your picture.  The chips look the same as when I put them in at the beginning. 

I do keep the lid on, it is the original chip box.  And yes I am ready to chuck it :)

Steve


----------



## sinseven (May 26, 2010)

Do you soak the chips in water? How long?


----------



## smokinstevo (May 26, 2010)

Yes I soak them for at least an hour.


----------



## sinseven (May 27, 2010)

I'd say don't soak, as many recommend here, and if you soak, I don't think you're ever suppose to do more then 30 minutes. I'm pretty sure the soaking you're doing is the only thing that could prevent them from smoldering.


----------



## sqwib (May 27, 2010)

SmokinStevo said:


> Yes I soak them for at least an hour.


Do not soak your chips.


SmokinStevo said:


> Looking for some suggestions for getting the smoke going in the GOSM.
> 
> I have been smoking a tenderloin for about 90 mins and dont see any smoke, but I can smell it some. I have it set to 220 degress according to my ET-73 thermometer.
> 
> ...


Yes you can crank the temps up and fill the chip pan halfway.

Try cooking at 240-250
 


SmokinStevo said:


> Is TBS something you can see?
> 
> I thought you should be seeing the smoke, but it appears I am wrong.


TBS you can see, you should be able to see something.

 


SmokinStevo said:


> The loin is almost done, so we will see.
> 
> Wondering if the TBS will give the smoke flavor, it must. I always thought more smoke is better.
> 
> ...


TBS will give it a mild smoky flavor

 


SmokinStevo said:


> Can someone guide me about the vents? Does the amount they are open have any affect to the smoke production?


In my opinion the vents are useless, I tested that this past weekend.

 


SmokinStevo said:


> I just took the loin off, looks good.
> 
> I looked in the smoke box and it doesn't look like any chips were used. I expected to see ash from the chips, at least some.
> 
> ...


If its done right and you get TBS you may not get any ash.

 


SmokinStevo said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions...
> 
> Just for giggles, I boiled water and put the probes of the ET-73 in it. It read 212, perfect. I was thinking that they might be off.
> 
> ...


If you opt to mod the chip box, you can use a cast iron skillet or a coffee can as some have done.

What I done on my 3405 was to nip off 1" from the legs of the grate that hold the chip box, making it closer to the flame.

 


SmokinStevo said:


> Another question..
> 
> I use chips, would chunks work better???


I prefer chunks, but that may not help you in your current situation
 


SmokinStevo said:


> I have had the bottom vents all the way closed, or as far as they can be with the tabs. There is a small opening on the vents because to the tabs on them keep them open a bit.
> 
> Maybe that is part of my problem. I'll try opening the vents more next time.
> 
> ...


Good Luck on the Ribs, Take pictures so we can help more.

 


SmokinStevo said:


> SQUIB: I see you use wood chunks, I have been using wood chips.  Is that the typical amount of chunks you use?  I may try chunks next time.
> 
> How much smoke time do you get with that amount of chunks ?
> 
> ...


I sometimes use chips if I have them to use them up but prefer chunks.

I don't get a lot of volume in 1 shot from the chunks...its more like a constant stream of smoke.

Fill the chip box halfway.

Have you tried without the lid?

One last Question, are the chips fresh?

I honestly believe that if you don't soak the chips, nip about an inch off the bottom of the chip box grate and run the temps between 240-250, that you should be ok, I had to do this on my 3405 when doing jerky.

If all else fails I would hit the chips with a propane torch and when they start smoking place the chip box in place, I also have successfully done this making jerky.

SmokinStevo when you post next week, I want to Hear about that awesome smoke ring.


----------



## sqwib (May 27, 2010)

Venison Jerky smoke with modified chip box (Cast Iron mini dutch oven) no lid

Modified Chip Box Grate, removed 1 inch from leg.

Propane torch to start the wood smoking.


----------



## smokinstevo (May 27, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Venison Jerky smoke with modified chip box (Cast Iron mini dutch oven) no lid
> 
> Modified Chip Box Grate, removed 1 inch from leg.
> 
> Propane torch to start the wood smoking.


Looks good, I'm thinking about trying jerky this weekend too.


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Looking for some suggestions for getting the smoke going in the GOSM.

I have been smoking a tenderloin for about 90 mins and dont see any smoke, but I can smell it some.  I have it set to 220 degress according to my ET-73 thermometer.

What am I doing wrong?  Am I putting too many chips in the box?  Do I need to crank it up to get it going then back it down before I put the meat in?  

Any suggestions??


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

You aren't doing anything wrong in fact it sounds just right. If you can smell the smoke so can the meat. A very light blue smoke or no smoke but the smell of it is perfect and is what we call TBS


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Is TBS something you can see?

I thought you should be seeing the smoke, but it appears I am wrong.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

TBS is not something you can always see with my GOSM once in awhile I see a little thin smoke but most of the time I only smell it


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

The loin is almost done, so we will see.  

Wondering if the TBS will give the smoke flavor, it must.  I always thought more smoke is better.

Learning alot here.

Steve


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

More smoke is not always better and to much can lead to creosote and that doesn't taste good. If you find you want a stronger flavor then use a stronger flavored wood. If you want lighter than you go with a lighter flavor wood. Personally I use different woods for different things


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

More smoke is not better; especially lots of white billowy smoke.  If you are producing that then your meat is going to have some creosote on it.  The creosote will impart a bitter taste and a tingling sensation.  I don't know for sure, but wouldn't be surprised to find out that the creosote formation had some negative health effects.

Now, I too have a GOSM, and one thing that I did was to ditch the wood chip box that it came with.  It sits to far above the burner.  On my model I've got a raised ring the goes around the burner that perfectly accommodates a 10" cast iron skillet.  The bottom of the skillet sits much closer to the heat source than the manufacturer's included wood box.  I have much better ease with producing smoke with the skillet than with what comes with the smoker.  Other folks take an empty metal coffee can and set that down there.  So there are at least two options for you to try.  And like the fella up above said, "if you can smell smoke, then you're smoking"

QueBall


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

Yeah!  Hickory and Mesquite will have  a strong smoky flavor.  Pecan is a nice alternative; still smoky but not as strong.  Fruit woods such as apple and cherry will have a milder, sweeter taste.  Just experiment until you find what works for you and your family's taste buds.  Personally, I like a mix of pecan and cherry.


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2010)

+1 for the assist from Pineywoods.  If you can smell the smoke, its doing its job.


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Can someone guide me about the vents?  Does the amount they are open have any affect to the smoke production?


----------



## wingman (May 23, 2010)

*Kansas Queball* is on the money with ditching the OEM pan. I turned my pan grate upside down and bought a 8" dutch oven that works great. If my chips sem to burn to hot and quickly I can lay the dutch oven lid on 1/2 way to better control the air flow.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

Keep the top vent open and I don't find the bottom vents on the GOSM propane smokers do much personally


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

I just took the loin off, looks good.

I looked in the smoke box and it doesn't look like any chips were used.  I expected to see ash from the chips, at least some.  

Does this seem right?  Still seems like something is amis.

Steve


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.....You mentioned that you had the ET-73 confirming that your smoker temp was at 225. Usually I place my chunks /chips in the box (I use a 10 inch cast iron pan I got from GoodWill) in the beginning when I light the burner. By the time my ET-73 reads 160, the chunks / chips are already smoking. Your firebox was set on its stand in the proper position yes?


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

Yes, you need oxygen to be able to get to your wood to support combustion.  Too much O2 and your chips/chunks will flame, too little and there will be no smoke at all.  What you want is just enough to let your wood smolder and produce a steady stream of TBS.  Again, this is just something that you will need to experiment with until you get it "just right".


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions...

Just for giggles, I boiled water and put the probes of the ET-73 in it.  It read 212, perfect.  I was thinking that they might be off.

Yes, the box is on the grid correctly.

I'm wondering if there are too many chips in there, is that posible?  I do load it up.  Thinking it may be smothering itself and it cant burn right.

I did have my side vents closed off, would opening them be better.

Been reading about the people using the skillit, how does this work?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## smokinstevo (May 23, 2010)

Another question..

I use chips, would chunks work better???


----------



## kansasqueball (May 24, 2010)

you need to have those bottom vents open at least a little.  Oxygen needs to be able to get to the wood; otherwise there will be no combustion, and therefore no smoke.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 24, 2010)

You've been given some good advice, what I do is open the bottom vents until the wood starts to smoke and then close them, I have bent the tabs so that they will close completely and I use 3-4 fist sized chunks of smoke wood with 2 fist sized chunks of lump charcoal. 

So, have you cut into it yet, does it have a smoke ring, can you taste the smoke flavor, what kind of wood did you use?

Like most said, I usually can't see any smoke from my GOSM, whereas my WSM I can, don't know why that is, maybe because it is propane.

Here is what I did when I first started smoking, maybe it will help you, all I had was mango wood for smoke wood, plus our lump is made from mango so I didn't know what a 'smoke' flavor really was.  I ordered some hickory and mesquite flavored liquid smoke to have a point of reference, now when I smoke with a local fruit wood I can differentiate between what is the flavor of the lump and the smoke wood and if it is mild or strong. 

I have found mango to be on the strong side and tends to overpower the milder smoke woods, so I put extra guava, or one of the other milder woods, in to carbonize and the next smoke I have some charred guava to add in with the dry and my mild smoke wood isn't overpowered.

I hope this is some help.

Gene


----------



## smokinstevo (May 24, 2010)

I have had the bottom vents all the way closed, or as far as they can be with the tabs.  There is a small opening on the vents because to the tabs on them keep them open a bit.

Maybe that is part of my problem.  I'll try opening the vents more next time.

As far as wood, I am using a apple hickory mixture, mostly apple.  I did not get a smoke ring on my loin.   I dont think it ever really got smoked, all I really did was cook it.

I have ribs to cook this weekend, yippie!

Steve


----------

